# Calf hernia surgery



## Amy (Jun 27, 2020)

My heifer calf had hernia surgery (was a smaller one) and umbilical cord surgery since it didn’t heal correctly about 2 1/2 weeks ago. Question is has anyone been through this and how did the area (her little pouch I call it ) feel after? Did it feel like there was still something in there like prior to surgery or should it not have anything in there and just be empty ( just flabby flesh ) feeling ?


----------

